

My notes and complete solutions to "Discrete Mathematics using a Computer" - kanak
http://kanak.kshetri.com/camping/?tag=discrete-mathematics-using-a-computer

======
kanak
I wanted to put a more descriptive title but couldn't in the alloted 80 chars.

Basically, I've spent the last two weeks working through "Discrete Mathematics
using a Computer" which teaches Discrete Mathematics using Haskell.

The book is very beginner friendly (for both math and haskell), and I
recommend it to anyone wanting to get started with Discrete Maths (you'll also
learn some haskell along the way :)).

The solutions are posted as github gists so you can fork and send me patches
if you find bugs in the code or corrections to the proofs. Thanks.

~~~
gjm11
Isn't it likely that anyone with the book will learn more from it by working
through it themselves rather than reading someone else's solutions?

~~~
kanak
Definitely. My goal is not to substitute the book at all.

The only reason I'm posting these solutions is that I can compare answers with
someone else who is also working through the book. Hopefully, by reading each
other's solutions (and providing corrections), we can learn even more than if
we had just worked through the book by ourselves alone.

------
SkyMarshal
Awesome work, thanks! Hadn't heard of that book but looks good. /bookmarked
for future reference.

~~~
kanak
Thank you. I look forward to seeing your patches soon :).

There's another book on a similar vein called "Haskell Road to Logic, Maths
and Programming" that I intend to tackle in the future. It's a bit more
advanced than this book, but if you already know some discrete math, that
might be a better place to start.

